# Outlook Mail an mehrere Empfänger aber doch nur an einen



## sra (4. Juni 2004)

Hallo

Wie kann ich in Outlook eine Email an mehrere Empfänger schicken, so dass alle trotzdem nur sich in der Leiste "an" sehen.

Sprich alle sollen meinen, das Mail sei nur an sie gegangen (Brauche es für Offerten-Anfragen).

Danke


----------



## aquasonic (4. Juni 2004)

Dann musst du ja halt jedes Mail einzeln verschicken...Kannst du mit VB-Script oder so machen...


----------



## Retlaw (4. Juni 2004)

Verschick das Mail per Makro, welches in einer Schleife den jeweils nächsten Empfänger aus einer Liste liest.


----------



## RealPax (4. Juni 2004)

Oder schreib die Adressen in das Feld BCC.

Gruss

RealPax


----------



## aquasonic (4. Juni 2004)

Das ist nicht das was er meint...


----------



## sra (4. Juni 2004)

Danke erstmals für die Antworten

Geht das wirklich nicht? Ein Skript schreibe ich dafür sicher nicht.

Denke einfach Outlook sollte so was können

btw. habe Version 2000 (hab ich vorhin vergessen zu erwähnen)


----------



## RealPax (4. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von aquasonic _
> *Das ist nicht das was er meint... *



Wieso nicht? Wenn ich die Zeile BCC nutze sehe ich nicht an wenn die Nachricht sonst noch versandt wurde? So Interpretiere ich jedenfalls die Frage.

Gruss

RealPax


----------

